# Glock 43 Trigger Job



## DrPartagas (Nov 16, 2014)

What is the best trigger/trigger job upgrade idea that I can install onto my new Glock 43?


I'm looking to improve the trigger quality.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Start by a thorough polishing of all internal contacting metal parts. Use a high quality fine metal polish, a terry cloth rag, and Q-Tips. If you're good with, and careful with, a Dremel with its soft felt polishing wheel, you can use that as well. Do a detailed strip of the gun in order to polish all of the parts.

If necessary in your opinion, replace the connector with a lighter unit. Just make sure you get one made for the model 43. Ghost has connectors for the model 43. Their Edge connector gets good reviews.

Install a competition trigger spring to further reduce pull weight. I like the Wolf competition spring from GlockParts.com. This mod, in concert with the lighter connector, should get your 43 pull weight down to somewhere between 5 to 5 1/2 pounds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I got my trigger pull weight to 5.5 # by polishing the internal parts of my Glock 43 and installing the latest O.E.M 5.5 # connector from GlockParts.com. I now have a few hundred rds. through my G 43 and the trigger has smoothed out. I don't have any plans for reducing the trigger pull any further.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I installed the Ghost Edge connector in my G43. I also did the polish job on the moving parts. It had improved enough that I saw no need to change springs. BTW the Edge connector is a true drop in part.

GW


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

bluewave said:


> I got my trigger pull weight to 5.5 # by polishing the internal parts of my Glock 43 and installing the latest O.E.M 5.5 # connector from GlockParts.com. I now have a few hundred rds. through my G 43 and the trigger has smoothed out. I don't have any plans for reducing the trigger pull any further.


I got my Walther PPQ to 4.9# on range's Lyman gauge by just taking it out of the box brand new. From the first shot on the trigger takes up to the wall like silk then breaks like glass with a tenth of an inch reset. No need for a project gun.

No need to flame, just showing some Walther love, not Glock hate. :watching:


----------

